# Using lime on wounds?



## QHGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

So we introduced my horse to her new herd yesterday and she got into a bit of a conflict with the really dominant gelding.. She came out of it with a relatively small cut on her rear end (not worthy of stitches). I went into the barn and cracked open my first aid tote and pulled out the old lime and slapped some on. The land owners son was like what's that? So I told him and he said he had never heard of using lime before and said it was probably dangerous. I only have it because my grandfather who used to shoe horses always used it. Not the caustic quicklime stuff that burns.. the safe stuff they use on baseball diamonds. Has anyone else heard of using lime? I'm pretty sure it's like the primary ingredient in that Wonder Dust stuff..


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

never heard of that. I would go read the ingredients on wonder dust, or you look it up on the internet.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Is this slated lime (I only know ofusing that to make lime render or mortar?) There is no way on earth I would put any form of lime on a wound.:shock:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

The main (an by main I mean what it is mostly made of) ingredient in Wonder Dust is Hydrated lime. I like mixing it with a tuple of anibiotic ointment. Then if it looks a little too wet, I use the dust only. I have used lime on a cut on my horses leg. It healed very nice! Hereare the active ingredients of Wonder Dust:

Iodoform	2.0%
Potassium alum	5.0%
Flowers of sulfur	2.0%
Tannic acid	2.0%
Activated charcoal	5.0%
Copper sulfate	13.0%
Hydrated lime	71.0%


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I've heard of using it on proud flesh but not on a fresh wound.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

i would never use lime. I use Fura-Zone on all cuts. it works great and stimmulates hair growth as well


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Maple said:


> I've heard of using it on proud flesh but not on a fresh wound.


I dont really want to quote your comment, just wanted to let you know I like your signature, lol...


----------

